# Technical Service Bulletins



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a good TSB site that gives you the PDFs for the items. No keyword search, but you can drill down to the general area of concern.

Search Technical Service Bulletins


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

"Sorry, you have exceeded the download rate.

Please try again later."


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> "Sorry, you have exceeded the download rate.
> 
> Please try again later."


Downloads for me no problem.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

But another doesn't. Weird.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I got that randomly, too. Maybe it can't handle much traffic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm getting it randomly as well. I want the TSB on how to clean the HVAC system as my dirty sock smell has returned after four years.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, been reading TSB's for years, most are if a screw is loose, tightened it, gee, I didn't know this. Ever since they dumped the dipstick for AT's with the hot and cold marks of this stick, have to know whether your vehicle fluid level is checked hot or cold. TSB's give this information, but so does the shop manual.

TSB's are for techs that don't read the shop manual.

No problem here opening that site, not the only one either.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, apparently my Chevy dealer does not read TSB's either, sure do not read the shop manual.

Ran across that TSB on that so-called two shot trunk relay, and even printed it out. When I went in there, requested that relay, never heard about it. Showed them the print out, took them awhile to print it out, then gave me that relay. Said they could install it for me, no thanks, can do this myself, is a tab that if you bend too far, will break off. Took me about two minutes to install it. And I did not break that tab.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm getting it randomly as well. I want the TSB on how to clean the HVAC system as my dirty sock smell has returned after four years.


Ever try the Lysol spray can trick?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm getting it randomly as well. I want the TSB on how to clean the HVAC system as my dirty sock smell has returned after four years.


Sure took them long enough to add a cabin filter, one trick I used was to remove the blower motor, put a large vacuum hose in there, have just one dash vent opened, duct tape a leaf blower to it, then switch them on. Talk about a 30's dust storm.

First AC car was my 65 Buick, use to make the comment, AC is for wimps, so I became one. Didn't take long to realize if you leave a soaking wet evaporator on a warm summer night, perfect conditions for growing mold. Was easy with this car, before getting there and stopping for the night, switch from AC to Vent, blower at max about five minutes, would be bone dry before pulling it in the garage.

70 Buick with auto climate control was more of a problem, could only play with that temperature dial, so added a rocker panel switch in series with the compressor coil so I could switch it off.

Really liked my first Japanese vehicles, have an AC switch and a recir switch so I had complete control. Whoever came up with the weird ideal of switching on the compressor in the 34*-60* range when the defrost is turned on. With R-134a and women's facial cream PAG oil, that was stiff. Relative humidity is so low as is the R-134a high pressure, switching on the AC at this colder temperature is worthless. That compressor seal is stiff, only thing you are accomplishing is wearing the darn thing out.

Was easy on my 04 Cavalier, just pulled the mode switch out and cut off the compressor wire to the defrost position, AC light didn't come on anymore. Cruze was a problem with the BCM, programmed into the BCM, so in this narrow temperature range, just cracked open the driver's window and not using defrost to keep the windows from fogging up. Below 34*F, was not a problem using defrost, R-134a high side pressure is so low, its thermistor switches it off.

By not using this feature, the compressor would last a lot longer, the way it is, would get compressor seal leaks.

Not only mold, but with acid in the air, eats away at that aluminum, wife from Venezuela was never told this, and using AC down there is 365 days a year. Costs her darn near the price of a home here to get that evaporator replaced. Just told her when she got into town, hit that AC button off, and put the blower at max.

In town, never used AC, but not a large town, by the time the car cools down, already there.

Yet another major problem is that condenser, if you think your windshield is loaded with bugs, look at your condenser. Blocks air flow, high pressure skyrockets, cooling is very poor and puts a heck of a load on the single belt drive system. What really takes a beating is that water pump.

Cavalier was easy, could remove that radiator shroud and brush those off. Not so nice with the Cruze, front bumper has to be removed first. So had to remove that front cover and do this from the bottom, but was told bugs are high in protein. Not only high AC pressures, also limits air flow to the radiator for over heating problems.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

#PI0195: Engine Exchange Program for 2011MY 1.4L(RPO LUJ) and 1.8L (RPO LUW) Engines - (Aug 3, 2010)
Subject: Engine Exchange Program for 2011 MY 1.4L (RPO LUJ) and
1.8L (RPO LUW) Engines

Models: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze
with 1.4L Engine (VIN 9 - RPO LUJ ) and 1.8L Engine (VIN H -
RPO LUW )

This PI will cover the engine exchange program only for the 2011 models listed above. This
exchange program will be in effect for the first eight months of vehicle production. Additional PIs
will be published for each engine or component as they are introduced.
During the launch of the 2011 model year, the following engines will be under an exchange
program:

• 1.4L Engine Assembly (VIN 9 - RPO LUJ)
• 1.8L Engine Assembly (VIN H - RPO LUW)

Product teams continually seek valuable information for engineering improvements. To assist in
this effort, an engine exchange program will be used for the listed engine and vehicles. The 2011
model year engine exchange program will be administered by the GM Product Quality Center
(PQC). Dealerships are required to call the PQC, not GM Technical Assistance (TAC), to request an
exchange. Prior to calling the PQC, please make sure to complete the "OEM Engine Exchange"
template in this PI. Use of the templates will minimize the time spent on the telephone and avoid
the need of a second call to the PQC. Guidelines for honoring exchange requests under this
program are being strictly enforced.

The PQC may refer the dealer technician to TAC if additional diagnosis is required. TAC will be
available for product inquiries that do not require assembly replacement.

Division
PQC Telephone Number
US Cars and Trucks
Canada -- English and French
1-866-654-7654

Components that may be removed and serviced without exchange are identified by an "X" in the
appropriate column of the table below. Any repairs involving engine components not identified in
the table below, engine noise concerns, oil consumption, or related symptoms may require an
engine exchange.


That one has me worried. My vin is included with that one. Why would they have that one and only for eight months. 

My car was built in October of 2010 and I bought it in April of 2011. So it was already around 6 -7 months old. 
Maybe the dealer replaced it before they sold the car.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> ....my dirty sock smell has returned after four years.


You are supposed to change your socks every day....

:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> That one has me worried. My vin is included with that one. Why would they have that one and only for eight months.
> 
> My car was built in October of 2010 and I bought it in April of 2011. So it was already around 6 -7 months old.
> Maybe the dealer replaced it before they sold the car.


Go through the My.Chevrolet app and see if it is listed in the service history.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

weimerrj said:


> I got that randomly, too. Maybe it can't handle much traffic.


Same thing goes with the Dirty sock smell, no guests no smell!:yahoo: Site works fine for me although I need to click on 416 TSB's and pick a system first. A TSB is helpful but usually only applies to a small run of cars at a specific time, otherwise a recall is issued when required


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Go through the My.Chevrolet app and see if it is listed in the service history.



It's not listed in the service history. I use that all the time to keep track of my service. Nothing is in there except for the reasons I took it to the dealer

Do car companies do that a lot have TSB's that effect that car before they sold and does it have to be the service history?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> It's not listed in the service history. I use that all the time to keep track of my service. Nothing is in there except for the reasons I took it to the dealer
> 
> Do car companies do that a lot have TSB's that effect that car before they sold and does it have to be the service history?


Seems that way to me, but the dealer employees on here should know better than me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Ever try the Lysol spray can trick?


Not yet. I was hoping to use the TSB to help identify where to spray.


----------

